

REST APIs with Node.js? Develop,manage,scale with the new StrongLoop API Server - shubhra51
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/node-js-api-server-announcement/

======
ijroth
Wait so this lets you create REST APIs in JS by just using Yeoman? Sweet...

